# Carer's Allowance - Spouse Visa



## usmannaeem (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi there, my wife was refused her spouse visa in December 2017 and we decided to Appeal. The refusal stated taht they didn't believe I met the income threshold as aligned with my CT600. I applied as the director of a ltd company my family owns so I had to provide business bank statements and a CT600 (tax return). 

This is allowed but the ECO's at the Home Office aren't accountants which lead to my refusal (which is what my solicitor told me).

Now, my mother is registered disabled and receiving PIP. I can become her carer at £64.60 per week but the threshold is £114.85/week

I don't receive any other benefits but I don't have any savings to divide by 143 and make up the £114.85/week.

My question is, do I apply again through carer's allowance and have a salaried income from my family business ltd company at £115/week (to meet threshold to get carers allowance) - which will put me above the £114.85 minimum for adequate maintenance

OR

should I put ~£10,000 in my bank for 6 months and apply through carer's allowance? £10,000 / 143 = £69.93. 
£69.93 + £64.60 (carers allowance) = £134.53 which is above £114.85.

My only fear is that if i go through with the first route, i may have issues with my CT600 again.

Regarding housing costs and council tax deductions, I live with my parents but our house is RENTED from a housing association, will the HO deduct the rent from MY income even though the rent it being paid by my parents?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## usmannaeem (Jun 27, 2018)

anyone?


----------



## usmannaeem (Jun 27, 2018)

can anyone offer any help please?


----------



## usmannaeem (Jun 27, 2018)

is there anyone that can help with this? lots of members here!  someone can surely help?


----------



## usmannaeem (Jun 27, 2018)

anyone?


----------

